# Dishwasher How-to in the Springs?



## AwleMeda (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello all,

We're moving to the springs next week and realised there's no place to fit a dishwasher in the kitchen. I know many, if not most of the houses (2B + study) around the springs are designed the same and was wondering if installing a dishwasher is possible anywhere? Any contacts, tips, advice, how-tos etc.. is highly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

I think most people locate them in the study as the kitchens are small, they are called maids.....no offence meant but it seems to be the preferred option here.


----------



## AwleMeda (Nov 14, 2013)

There's humour somewhere in there,.. dark and true unfortunately of here. Not an option we would ever consider. Thanks for your reply, I'm still none the wiser tho.


----------



## AwleMeda (Nov 14, 2013)

Incase anyone wants to know... 

You need to remove one of the kitchen cabinets ( left to the sink in my case ) and normally the water inlet and outlet should be right there. That's all really... install the dishwasher as normal.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I thought I saw a portable dishwasher in one of the apartments we viewed. They certainly exist back home. I believe it's a dishwasher on wheels and you roll it over to the sink when you want to use it. There are two hoses in the back, one connects to your faucet and the other is a drain pipe you stick inside the sink.

Normally they have a flat top so when not in use, can be used as counter space. No installation required. Not my preferred option but if you can find one of these, it might avoid removing cabinets which the landlord might not approve?!?

Let us know how you get along.


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

We live in a 2 bed + maids in Springs 10. The kitchen cupboard storage isn't great; off the top of my head there are only two, so can't see why anyone would want to take one away.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yorki said:


> We live in a 2 bed + maids in Springs 10. The kitchen cupboard storage isn't great; off the top of my head there are only two, so can't see why anyone would want to take one away.


I agree. Those flimsy cabinets are barely enough to store all our kitchen stuff.

I also noticed there are 2 outlets in the laundry area near the garage door entrance. Not sure if one of these can be used for a dishwasher.


----------



## Difi1000 (Jun 23, 2013)

I have the same question...except I can tell you that the dishwasher is generally put in where the cupboard left of the sink is (there is a connection there). My question is, who do I call to get this done? Is it a plumber/carpenter/general maintenance? Not sure where to start, I don't want my cupboard ripped only to find it can be installed etc. the usual concerns. Anyone know any good handy men?

As far as I am aware, you can put the dishwasher in the laundry bit, it is just a pain having to carry dirty dishes through the hallway.


----------

